# How do you pronounce "Asmodeus"



## Robbastard (Dec 21, 2007)

Inspired by a couple of other "How do you pronounce x" threads.

Note that the "oh" above is pronounced as a long o (rhymes with hoe or mode, not ah or mod)


----------



## Atavar (Dec 21, 2007)

azz-MO-Dee-us


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2007)

As Moe dee us

As Mode ee us.

Somewhere between the two but uaually closer to the latter.


----------



## Robbastard (Dec 21, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> azz-MO-Dee-us




That's essentially the same as #2.


----------



## badbak35 (Dec 21, 2007)

Az MO D us


----------



## Robbastard (Dec 21, 2007)

Robbastard said:
			
		

> Inspired by a couple of other "How do you pronounce x" threads.
> 
> Note that the "oh" above is pronounced as a long o (rhymes with hoe or mode, not ah or mod)




I prefer the former because it sounds more impressive, especially with the -deus suffix being latin for "god."

As a bonus, it sounds much cooler when singing "Rock Me Asmodeus"!


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 21, 2007)

I've always pronounced it "We're dead."

joe b.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 21, 2007)

azz-MO-Day-us


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally pronounced it as #2, recently started saying #1.


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 21, 2007)

Er war Superstar
Er war populär
Er war so exaltiert
Because er hatte Flair
Er war ein Virtuose
War ein Rockidol
Und alles rief:
Come on and rock me Asmodeus


----------



## Squire James (Dec 21, 2007)

While I chose #1 (partially because "Rock Me Asmodeus" sticks in my mind something fierce), I really think it's a "grey vs. gray" argument where both sides happen to be right.


----------



## Bob the Destroyer (Dec 21, 2007)

I pronounce it az-MO-de-us. So it's basically #2 but I voted other because I'm contrary.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 21, 2007)

Ash-mo-day, going for the older root of the name. (Even in Latin the ultimate S is often left unpronounced.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Huw (Dec 22, 2007)

I've always used second one, but looks like we're all wrong and its got a short o and "deus" has never been "god" in this word. As-mo-DIE-us then for all you pedants.


----------



## Bongo Bigguns (Dec 22, 2007)

wasn't it part of Mozart's full name???


----------



## Brazeku (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, Aeshma Daeva "Fury demon".

Fun with languages time!

Ahura = god or indicator for divinity in Avestan
Daeva = avestan demon, manifestation of the imperfect good

Asura = demon or power-seeking entity in hinduism
Deva = angelic or celestial/divinity in hinduism

Mayhaps, an ancient spat?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2007)

I pronounce it "Sally."  Very, very briefly.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 22, 2007)

Rock me Asmodeus!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 22, 2007)

I use the second pronunciation listed.

Unless I've been channelling Falco, that is...


> Ooo rock me Asmodeus
> Rock me Asmodeus...
> Rock rock rock rock me Asmodeus
> Rock me all the time to the top
> ...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 22, 2007)

> How do you pronounce "Asmodeus"




Correctly.





As-Moe-DEUS

rhymes with "as Moe day (-y) oohs".


----------



## Vegepygmy (Dec 22, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Ash-mo-day, going for the older root of the name. (Even in Latin the ultimate S is often left unpronounced.)



If that's true, I feel stupid.  I took 4 years of Latin in high school, and I've never heard that.

Same as Klaus, above: az-moh-DAY-oos.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 22, 2007)

Robbastard said:
			
		

> Inspired by a couple of other "How do you pronounce x" threads...




Drah-ow.

(Feeling grumpy in a silly way with less than no desire to be useful)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2007)

There are 2 proper ways of pronouncing it, as shown in Dragon Compedium, Vol. I:

@z-mo-DAY-us
@z-MO-dee-us

I like to pronounce it the second way.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Dec 22, 2007)

I chose 'other'.

oz-MOE-dee-us.

Though I think that 'oz-moe-DAY-us' sounds pretty cool too.


----------



## Baron Opal (Dec 22, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> azz-MO-Dee-us




Another for this one.


----------



## glass (Dec 22, 2007)

Atavar said:
			
		

> azz-MO-Dee-us



What he said.


glass.


----------



## Clavis (Dec 22, 2007)

I always said "Az-MOE-dee-us", at least whenever I sacrificed puppies to him.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2007)

az-MOE-Dee-us

Pretty much option number two, above.

...though he's dead imc, and replaced by Lucifer.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Dec 22, 2007)

azz-mo-DAY-uss
or
azz-mo-DAY-oos
or
throat warbler mangrove


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 22, 2007)

Robbastard said:
			
		

> Atavar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not really.  Putting the 'D' in the different syllable totally changes the sound.  I pronounce it hte same way as Atavar.


----------



## Bladesong (Dec 22, 2007)

As' mo-de*'* us

Five different sources; all show it as above, all short vowels (no long), two accentuated syllables with 'de' being the stronger of the two.

This is just the correct one, but you can pronounce it any way you like in your own game.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 22, 2007)

Fortunately, so far nobody has said the name three times in a row...


----------



## Faraer (Dec 22, 2007)

Robbastard said:
			
		

> As a bonus, it sounds much cooler when singing "Rock Me Asmodeus"!



Wow, I'm remembering now. Did he ever release that version?


----------



## shadewest (Dec 22, 2007)

Rock me az-mo-DAY-us.

Although,  I think that it's more correct to pronounce it oz-mo-DAY-oos.


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 22, 2007)

I think its time to consult: WIKIPEDIA!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodeus_(_Dungeons_&_Dragons)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodai


Asmodeus is also the name of a band. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmodeus_(band)


----------



## shadewest (Dec 22, 2007)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Fortunately, so far nobody has said the name three times in a row...




While we're at it...
Beetlejuice
Hastur
Tharizdun
Voldemort


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 22, 2007)

Bloody Mary 
Bloody Mary...


----------



## cougent (Dec 22, 2007)

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> I chose 'other'.
> 
> oz-MOE-dee-us.
> 
> Though I think that 'oz-moe-DAY-us' sounds pretty cool too.



I believe either one of these could pass for a Texas drawl version as well.  
The second does sound more deep south though.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 22, 2007)

First the eladrin thread, and now this. What the hell is wrong with Americans? 

(EL-ah-drin, az-mo-DAY-us.)


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Dec 25, 2007)

shadewest said:
			
		

> While we're at it...
> Beetlejuice
> Hastur
> Tharizdun
> Voldemort




You forgot 'Lorraine Williams'.


----------



## Shades of Green (Dec 25, 2007)

As-moh-DAY-us if I have to use the English name, or Ash-me-DAI to use the original Hebrew name.


----------



## Shades of Green (Dec 25, 2007)

--- DOUBLE POST DUE TO BROWSER ISSUES - PLEASE DISREGARD ---


----------



## Maldin (Dec 27, 2007)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> I've always pronounced it "We're dead."



Not sure thats much different then pronouncing it "Yes, Master"     

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------

